# IV infiltration



## ggparker14 (May 3, 2013)

Can anyone please help me with a dx code for IV infiltration?

Patient presents with complaints of arm pain at the IV site, no infiltrate noted. EMS attempted to start an IV line and pushed amp intravenous, patient had immediate pain after amp was pushed.

Patient has echymosis and IV site infiltration.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Prajeshk (May 4, 2013)

*Diagnosis Coding  IV infiltration*

Hi,
   You can code 999.88, 923.9, 729.5,and E870.9 or E876.7


----------



## ggparker14 (May 4, 2013)

Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## mitchellde (May 4, 2013)

I disagree, there is no reaction to an infusion in this scenario, there is however a complication of inserting the line.  also there is no documentation of a contusion just an infiltration.  you need to look under complications.  Also look to see if they documented edema or some other indication of infiltration.


----------

